
React Studio Mac - A design tool for React JS - redindian75
https://medium.com/@reactstudio/react-studio-public-beta-1-is-out-now-e4b30da43693#.sbj3dlk14
======
redindian75
here is the video of it in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBBLj2gn6J8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBBLj2gn6J8)

